# Oldschool Cerwin Strokers - help please



## richg101 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi guys.

With regard to disassembly of the old school cerwin 'strokers' (with yellow front spider). I wondered if it is possible to remove the motor assembly from the basket? there are three bolt heads visable on the back plate which looks as if they hold the magent in place. does anyone know if the motor is glued to the basket? i know the magnet/top/bottom plates will be glues together, but is the basket glues aswell?? i need to get to the voicecoil/gap to clean out some debris, and dont want to by a kit for a full recone.


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Feb 23, 2010)

I know for a fact that the motor is glued to the basket, but other than that, I can't help you out much.


----------



## richg101 (Sep 30, 2008)

cheers mate.

means a repair is impossible without a recone kit


----------



## chapdawg1971 (Mar 8, 2010)

I used some directed compressed air and a very strong shop vac on the very same speaker. Mine was an OS Stroker 12. Worked for me.

John C.


----------

